# Simple Intake



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

Does anyone know how I can suspend my 40 dollar Ebay K&N filter charger so its not flopping around behind the battery? It concerns me that its just all loose there and i'm always checking to make sure all the connections are on tight.

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here's my advice. when Jim wolf sends their filter, they include a piece of metal that screws into the filter and then into the car body. I took a picture of it on my digi cam, but I can't find a cord to connect to my computer, so I drew a diagram.








you can buy a thin but sturdy piece of metal (about 8" long) at the home depot. drill a hole at both ends. slide one end onto one of the screws at the MAF, and screw the other end to the body (you can use one of the holes that the old intake box was using) it will sturdy the thing well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

*thanks*

thanks man, I'll do that after i put my Focuz header in 
just got 'em in the mail, when do you think the stromung stuff will get in?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

That is a very good idea. I thought of something like that but I never put it to practice. What is stromung stuff?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: thanks*



gonzoangel said:


> *thanks man, I'll do that after i put my Focuz header in
> just got 'em in the mail, when do you think the stromung stuff will get in? *


yeah, I'm sending in the Stromung order tomorrow morning.

Hope the intake idea works for you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

guess what...I went and dug up this garbage dump....I mean my room, and I found that little USB cord for my digi camera. here's an actual pic from my intake:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am lost. Where is your intake?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

ditto, i don't see it man


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, you are looking DOWN towards the back of the intake. the two big bolts on the bottom left are two bolts that hold the intake to the MAF. you'll notice a bar coming from one of those bolts and attaching to the car body. Can you see it now?

I'll see if I can get a better shot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhh
i see it now


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I had the same set up before I got my CAI. I had the similar piece of metal holding it up but is snapped. So I redrilled the holes and it lasted for another minute or two before it snapped again. I wound up using a zip tie to secure that muthaf*@ker and that did the job. Damn it was a nightmare. ..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE... noticed something in your picture. You have your brace, which is good, mounted between the MAF and the filter charger, you should put the mount between the MAF and the head of the bolt, that way you don't have that little gap in there and air won't leak in from there. Just loosen the bolt and move the bracket...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

200'side said:


> *I had the same set up before I got my CAI. I had the similar piece of metal holding it up but is snapped. So I redrilled the holes and it lasted for another minute or two before it snapped again. I wound up using a zip tie to secure that muthaf*@ker and that did the job. Damn it was a nightmare. .. *


What did you zip tie it to?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Behind the brake fluid there's a metal piece (what its for I dont know). It was sturdy and secure and could handle the weight of the filter and could hold it up from getting all cramped behind the battery. I wound up using about 3 ties. It was ghetto, yes ... but it worked for the time that I was waiting for my CAI. Now it looks all purdy ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

200'side said:


> *Behind the brake fluid there's a metal piece (what its for I dont know). It was sturdy and secure and could handle the weight of the filter and could hold it up from getting all cramped behind the battery. I wound up using about 3 ties. It was ghetto, yes ... but it worked for the time that I was waiting for my CAI. Now it looks all purdy ... *


hmmm, how about you sell me your CAI for really cheap and you can perfect the zip tie method?


I'll try it out then put some pics up


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ha ha ha ... Chillen on that idea. I probably could have perfected it but the CAI was on its way. Do what you gotta do, just make sure you secure it to something non-vital and can hold it. Good luck.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah just use the metal piece like someone said earlier, it will look ghetto but at least it wont flop around.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

James said:


> *1997 GA16DE... noticed something in your picture. You have your brace, which is good, mounted between the MAF and the filter charger, you should put the mount between the MAF and the head of the bolt, that way you don't have that little gap in there and air won't leak in from there. Just loosen the bolt and move the bracket... *


Yeah, I noticed that too when I snapped the picture. I just have to get around to fixing it now. (I was such an ameteur when I put that on)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

how often should I oil my K&N filter? Or should I leave it as is?
Someone told me to oil it every other week, someone else told me leave it as is. ... aaaaah
what to do?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was told to clean and oil mine every 60,000miles


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*another idea*

another effective mounting point would be from one of the strut tower bolts to the back of the maf or maf adapter.......


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Damn every other week? What a hassle. I heard every 20,000 miles. I'm not sure though. LoL Wanna know something? The CAI install was a little bitch! Talk about a pain! You have to unscrew that big resonator box from the fender well , and then try to manage getting it out while not breaking the bumper or splash guard. Then the mother of them all...cutting your little baby hole into a monster so you can fit the pipe in there! Also, I put door side molding around the hole. You know, the rubber stuff that goes on the door edges!! That was quite a bitch and required making the hole larger, and using a heat gun to make it stick. Finally, my beautiful CAI setup though, along with my nicely covered hole, free of a bobbing pipe and no scraping!!! And of course, the sound is to die for. The first time I revved that engine after install I was giddy like a school girl!!!

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> * The first time I revved that engine after install I was giddy like a school girl!!!
> 
> Ju§tin *



Umm, thanks for that one ?


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, have you put in a CAI? No. Then you are welcome.


----------

